# Steam nur noch Euro-Preise?



## grubsnek (18. Dezember 2008)

Hallo,

heute ist mir aufgefallen, dass Steam seine Spiele nur noch in Euro anbietet und nicht mehr in US-Dollar. 
Leider sind damit die Preise auch teilweise gestiegen.

Gibt es eine Möglichkeit trotzdem noch in Dollar zu kaufen ? Werden die  Euro Preise auch an die Dollar Preise angeglichen oder provitieren in Zukunft nur noch Amerikaner von (Dollar)Preissenkungen? 


Von Steam selbst hab ich dazu leider nur dies gefunden:


> Products on Steam are now priced using local currency in the United Kingdom (Pounds Sterling), and Europe (Euros). All other countries remain in United States Dollars.


----------



## Maggats (18. Dezember 2008)

war das nicht schon immer so?!

wenn du über einen ammi proxy online gehst wirst du sehen das alles in dollar angezeigt wird.


----------



## Telaran (19. Dezember 2008)

Maggats schrieb:


> war das nicht schon immer so?!


 Nein, das war bisher nicht der Fall. Zumindest nicht für mich in der Schweiz. Es wurde bisher immer in $ angeben, ich erhielt unzensierte Spiele und die Verrechnung verlief ebenfalls in $.

Seit gestern sind aber, auch für Schweizer, sämtliche Artikel nur noch in € angeschrieben. Dabei wurde einfach das $ durch € ersetzt (also eine Preissteigerung von locker 30%, als Schweizer).

Man kann es nicht abschalten und Valve hat den 450-Post grossen Thread im offiziellen Forum bisher auch keine Beachtung geschenkt (ausser zu moderieren).

Ich werde wohl, sofern ich wirklich diese Monat dort noch was kaufen möchte (und weder der Druck von den Kunden, noch von Spielezeitschriften -> Wo bleibt da eigentlich eine News?, nichts bewirken), denen ein Support Ticket schreiben und etwas Geographie und Politik Unterricht geben.


----------



## grubsnek (20. Dezember 2008)

Langsam empfinge ich es als es absolute Frecheheit! 

Steam bietet Stalker als "Weekend Deal - 75% Off" an. Wenn ich aber mehr Informationen will kommt einfach nur 





> Dieses Produkt steht in Ihrem Land derzeit nicht zur  Verfügung.


----------

